# 100% coconut liquid soap



## biarine (May 14, 2020)

My 100% coconut soap is thin and I’ve try to thicken it with salt but it didn’t work.


----------



## moodymama (May 14, 2020)

Salt won't thicken coconut LS. It thickens soap high in oleic acid. You need to use hydroxyethylcellulose .


----------



## biarine (May 14, 2020)

moodymama said:


> Salt won't thicken coconut LS. It thickens soap high in oleic acid. You need to use .


Thank you. 


moodymama said:


> Salt won't thicken coconut LS. It thickens soap high in oleic acid. You need to use hydroxyethylcellulose .


Thank you.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2020)

While it's true that salt brine works quite well to thicken LS high in Olive Oil or HO oils, it doesn't work for LS that contains over 20% coconut oil. For that, there are other options. To learn more, go here:

*Alaiyna B Blogspot*

That site has a lot of other useful info for beginning LS'ers as well.

For what it's worth, I make 100% coconut oil LS at *0% SF, 3:1* *water to KOH ratio*, and dilute the paste at a ratio of *40% soap to 60% water*. This results in a consistency similar to commercial washing detergent, which is fine for laundry, foamers, and the Orange Spray Cleaner I make for wiping up my greasy range top and counters.

HTH


----------



## biarine (May 14, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> While it's true that salt brine works quite well to thicken LS high in Olive Oil or HO oils, it doesn't work for LS that contains over 20% coconut oil. For that, there are other options. To learn more, go here:
> 
> *Alaiyna B Blogspot*
> 
> ...


Yes it’s very thin like water. Someone told me to use *Cocamidopropyl betaine. *


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 14, 2020)

Watery liquid soap is just the nature of the beast. LOL Once you accept that, and if it cleans well and lathers like a mad dog, then you don't mind so much.  I'm sorry, I can't help you with Cocamidopropyl betaine. I've never used it.


----------



## biarine (May 15, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Watery liquid soap is just the nature of the beast. LOL Once you accept that, and if it cleans well and lathers like a mad dog, then you don't mind so much.  I'm sorry, I can't help you with Cocamidopropyl betaine. I've never used it.


Yes it’s very cleaning lol. I think because I’ve been using a store bought for a long time that’s why I feel strange to have a dish soap that thin. 
thank  you


----------



## ravenscents (May 17, 2020)

I Find 100% CO soap sets up super fast and hard. It produces a thin trace, but is hard in 12 hours. I'm adding pumice to make River Rock soap.

30% super fat. I have found I MUST force gel.


----------



## moodymama (May 17, 2020)

ravenscents said:


> I Find 100% CO soap sets up super fast and hard. It produces a thin trace, but is hard in 12 hours. I'm adding pumice to make River Rock soap.
> 
> 30% super fat. I have found I MUST force gel.


This is about liquid soap made with koh.

I love your rive rock soap.


----------

